# Official MartialTalk Myspace page.



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.myspace.com/martialtalk 

Feel free to friend, etc.


----------



## Brother John

Think you might do the same over at KT???


Might be a good idea

Your Brother
John


----------



## bydand

Just signed up.  Now comes customization.  Looks like it might be kind of fun.


----------



## Guro Harold

I'm Added!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Palusut said:


> I'm Added!!!artyon:



You're kudo'd - for the idea!


----------



## bydand

Holy Hannah, I have to take some lessons on setting up a myspace site from Drac!  Man that is nice.  Mine is a couple of hours old and just a Plane Jane generic version.  I can see how my evening will be spent after the Ruffians are tucked into bed.


----------



## shesulsa

bydand said:


> Holy Hannah, I have to take some lessons on setting up a myspace site from Drac!  Man that is nice.  Mine is a couple of hours old and just a Plane Jane generic version.  I can see how my evening will be spent after the Ruffians are tucked into bed.


My page is really plain Jane too, but I'm waiting until I get broadband to do it up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll probably be setting up a few more shortly.
Customization's easy, but you have to run IE to do it unfortunately.


----------



## bydand

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll probably be setting up a few more shortly.
> Customization's easy, but you have to run IE to do it unfortunately.



Oh crap, I HATE that browser.  Well, I'll suffer through tonight then hopefully not have to fire it up again for another 6 months at least.


----------



## Cruentus

I've never done a myspace thing before. I should get on that ****, really, at some point (although, I would have certain limitations).


----------



## Rich Parsons

Cruentus said:


> I've never done a myspace thing before. I should get on that ****, really, at some point (although, I would have certain limitations).



Paul,

I can help you. It is not too hard even I can do it.  


Everyone else,

I tired to add some, but I think I messed up last names. Please feel free to add me as a friend.


Thanks


----------



## Cruentus

Rich Parsons said:


> Paul,
> 
> I can help you. It is not too hard even I can do it.
> 
> 
> Everyone else,
> 
> I tired to add some, but I think I messed up last names. Please feel free to add me as a friend.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
It's the time and energy that I need to not be wasting on a myspace page, is really the problem. Plus, my dick head friends keep using my name here on MT, so I could only expect it would be worse if I had a myspace page..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also new KenpoTalk MS
http://www.myspace.com/kenpotalk


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Me am there.


----------



## Guro Harold

shesulsa said:


> You're kudo'd - for the idea!


Thanks!


----------



## crushing

If you get a friend request from Borogove, that's me.  I just happened to change my 'name' on MySpace earlier tonight.

http://www.myspace.com/cheyneyr


----------



## newGuy12

Okay, I have asked to be a friend there.  My username on that thing is 'robstr12'.  It will be very clear that I am not some spammer bot or anything when you look at the profile.

And, yes, that profile loads nice, it does not have a lot of that heavyweight nonsense which is so loved by the young users.  It should be smooth, not overladen.  That's good.

Some people fatten those things up so much it will crash a browser, and there is no sense in that!


----------



## shesulsa

newGuy12 said:


> And, yes, that profile loads nice, it does not have a lot of that heavyweight nonsense which is so loved by the young users.  It should be smooth, not overladen.  That's good.
> 
> Some people fatten those things up so much it will crash a browser, and there is no sense in that!


Word! 

There have been pages I couldn't load ... sometimes I wonder if some people have Crays. :lol2:


----------



## newGuy12

Ha ha, yes.  It is the young people who do this.  Its as if they wish to outdo each other, in a competition for more and more flashy graphics and so on. 

Every single tutorial or book about web development that I have ever seen says that CONTENT should be much more important than PRESENTATION.  Yet, these youngsters (and I would assume some adults as well) lay into it with all of this glittery flashy gif images to the point that it fills up the buffer on the end user's computer!  

I suppose that it is better than that facebook thing, which is very dull and boring.  At least I have my myspace set to where I don't have to hear that autoplay of all of the rock-n-roll music.  That was a bummer, too!!!

These kids must buy the latest computer parts.  They are "early adopters" of the new technology.  Yet, they end up making their myspace innaccessible!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Very cool!


----------



## Skip Cooper

:asian: Add request sent...


----------



## CoryKS

MartialTalk's a Virgo?  Who knew?  :rofl:

Friend request submitted.


----------



## newGuy12

Oh my gosh!  I am so on the top list there, on the friends list!  w00000000!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

WOW!!!!

Of course you realize that you bear an uncanny resemblance to Salvador Dali.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, we're at 40 people so far.


----------



## Drac

Hey folks if you contact one of us make sure you mention your MT user name...Almost denied a couple because their user name were quite different from their My Space names..T


----------



## Brother John

Drac said:


> Hey folks if you contact one of us make sure you mention your MT user name...Almost denied a couple because their user name were quite different from their My Space names..T


 
DITTO!!

I had the same experience 4 times now.

I'm excited about the MT-MySpace. GOOD way to connect and learn even more about each other....REALLY make MT & KT better ways to connect, communicate and STAY connected!!!

Your Brother
John


----------

